# Festplatte runtergefallen, gibt es Hoffnung?



## pr1nz1p (4. April 2013)

Moin liebe Community,

mir ist gerade eben meine externe Festplatte auf den Boden geknallt - das Gehäuse war leicht verrückt aber ich konnte es wieder reindrücken. Leider wird die Festplatte nun nicht mehr erkannt, wenn ich sie an den PC anschließe  Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich, die mir helfen könnten die Daten zu sichern? Es geht vor allem um Filme und Erinnerungen, die ich leider nirgendwo gesichert habe :/ Wär extrem klasse wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!
lg
Dave


Edit: Angehen tut sie noch, nur angezeigt wird sie nicht.. :S


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2013)

3,5"? Generell sieht so etwas übel aus je nach Höhe. Kann man das Gehäuse öffnen und sehen ob ev. nur ein Stecker verrutscht ist? Wenn man die so nicht zum laufen bekommt wird es teuer da Datenretter tief in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (4. April 2013)

Evtl. die Platte ausbauen und intern anschließen. Vielleicht funktioniert es ja.


----------



## ucap (4. April 2013)

ist die platte im betrieb runtergefallen oder war sie ausgeschaltet ?


----------



## pr1nz1p (4. April 2013)

Sie war ausgeschaltet.


Das Gehäuse werde ich morgen nochmal öffnen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja dabei was. Da die Platte anspringt denke ich aber dass sie zumindest nicht ganz kaputt sein kann. Evtl klappt's ja mit dem internen Einbauen.. Das Gehäuse war anfangs sehr verrutscht, vllt war es ja nur das Gehäuse


----------



## Julian1303 (4. April 2013)

Je nach konstruktion kann es sein das die Steckverbindung des SATA Anschlusses den Kontakt verloren hat, jedoch noch genug Kontakt zum Stromstecker vorhanden ist. Würd erst mal die Steckkontakte überprüfen bevor die ganz auseinander nimmst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2013)

Eine durch mechanischen Schock beschädigte Festplatte ist nur in den allerseltensten Fällen wieder zum Laufen zu bewegen. Selbst wenn du die Platte irgendwie zum "anspringen" bringst hilft dir das nicht, da die Feinmechanik (die auf Mikrometer genau arbeiten muss, die Schreib-Leseköpfe "fliegen" nur im Nanometerbereich über die Platten!) wenn sie einmal einen weg hat sozusagen keine Chance mehr hat, noch irgendetwas zu finden. Sie wird eher wenn du Pech hast beim Versuch die Platter zerkratzen und die Platte restlos zerstören ("Headcrash").

Die einzige Möglichkeit die dir bleibt an deine Daten zu kommen ist die Platte an eine Rettungsfirma zu senden die die Festplatte in einem Reinstraum zerlegt, eine neue Mechanik/Elektronik einsetzt, sie ausliest und auf eine Zweitplatte überspielt.
Das Problem an der Sache ist: Sowas kostet üblicherweise mehrere Tausend Euro.

Das ist der Preis den man zahlen muss wenn man der Meinung war, dass ein Backup nicht notwendig sei.

Daher hoffe ich mal, dass du das Problem mit Steckern usw. wie schon vorgeschlagen wurde lösen kannst - denn wenn wirklich die Mechanik der Platte defekt ist kannst du ohne viel Schotter nichts mehr tun.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2013)

Da die Festplatte abgeschaltet war kannst du dir Hoffnungen machen dass sie noch läuft.
Wahrscheinlich hat es beim Sturz das externe Gehäuse zerrissen bzw. den Controller.
Mach also das Case auf und nimm die HDD heraus.
Dann schließt du sie intern am Rechner mittels Sata Port und Strom vom Netzteil an.
Du schaltest den Rechner ein und schaust ob das Bios sie beim booten erkennt -- dazu boot Logo abschalten.
Wenn Windows geladen ist und die Platte läuft kopiere alles auf andere Festplatten.
Wenn sie nicht mehr erkannt werden sollte kannst du sie mal für einige Minuten ins Gefrierfach legen. 
Das funktioniert aber nur wenn sie nicht schon klackert. Klackert sie beim Betrien ist sie leider kaputt.


----------

